# How to block *.SWF Graphic ADS from loading in web browsers.



## kl_ravi (Aug 19, 2004)

Hi,

Is there a method to block Swf (flash) files from opening in Internet Explorer, without affecting the normal functioning of the browser. Kindly let me know the software and a link where to download it from.


----------



## sailendra (Aug 19, 2004)

*How to disable Flash in Microsoft Windows*


```
*www.fact-index.com/m/ma/macromedia_flash.html
```


Attempts to download and install Flash can be prevented by adding *download.macromedia.com to the Restricted Sites security zone in Internet Explorer or by blocking access to that site in other ways. Adding ad services to the Restricted Sites zone will prevent them from being able to use Flash ads.

Saving the following text to a file called noflash.reg and double-clicking on it will turn off Flash support in Internet Explorer, by adding Flash to the list of ActiveX controls the system administrator deems a security problem:

REGEDIT4

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\\Software\\Microsoft\\Internet Explorer\\ActiveX Compatibility\\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000}]
"Description"="prevents Macromedia Flash from running when flags are 00000400"
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

Saving this to flashon.reg and double-clicking on it will remove the block.

REGEDIT4

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\\Software\\Microsoft\\Internet Explorer\\ActiveX Compatibility\\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000}]
"Description"="this prevents Macromedia Flash from running when flags are 00000400"
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000000

There are exactly five lines in each of these, starting with REGEDIT4 and ending with Compatibility Flags. Use copy and paste to get them exactly as written and avoid the possible effect of line wrapping which can prevent them from working properly.

Combining these steps will let you turn off Flash animated ads and requests to install most of the time, choosing to install it or let it run only when you encounter one of the rare sites which can't be used without Flash.

It's possible to block Macromedia Shockwave with similar files, replacing {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} with {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} .



or you could use a shareware utility such as SNetGuard to block flash and other specific file types

*SNetGuard is a useful internet monitoring and blocking utility.*



> Block any specific URL, domain name or type of file easily!
> SNetGuard record your browsing habits. SNetGuard can eliminate all of unwanted URL,type of file,intrusive clutter by intelligently blocking any file type (graphics, music,flash,Java scripts, referrers, rogue cookies, and applets ...)! Andwhen all you need is high-speed information, Block graphics for graphic-free browsing.



*www.yaleisoft.com/sng/index.htm


----------



## kl_ravi (Aug 21, 2004)

Thanks Mr sailendra.


----------



## pravin4u (Aug 21, 2004)

& how to play swf files without installing flash?


----------



## sailendra (Aug 21, 2004)

Pravin
  Try this prog: *www.browsertools.net/downloads/SWFOpener.exe


You have saved a flash movie to your hard drive. What's next? How are you going to play it? Actually, you can play it with Internet Explorer, but if you don't want to bother yourself with "file association configuration" use SWF Opener - swf files player! SWF Opener lets you control playback, set scale modes, change background color and go fullscreen. The program comes with SWF Cache Viewer - a program to view and save cached flash movies.

Keywords: swf, flash, player, play swf


----------

